# Pics of my 2011 bow buck.



## Dave R

Hey all. Here are a few pics of my first bow shot deer. He gave me two shots and I made the second one count. He ran 50 yards and crashed.


























My next question is, Who in Minot does a nice shoulder mount with velvet back on it? The wife and I decided to get this one fully done since he's my first bow, first velvet and biggest one yet. How do I get him scored?

Thanks all. It's been a great hunting year so far. Just need to fill my 2 gun tags for the inlaws and ourselves and focus on the wife's first turkey.

Dave


----------



## blake_17

That's a stud Dave! Congrats man. All the time and work you put in to get that deer it's definately well deserved! :beer:


----------



## Dave R

Thanks Redd! Here's a pic of him the night before on my camera. I'm going to call Johnson today. Gotta debone first.


























Dave


----------



## Sasha and Abby

very nice!!! You cannot "score" him with velvet on... you can mount it; the guys down here inject formaldehyde under the velvet to make it stay on. Great deer.


----------



## tikkat3

Rod Schell, does a heck of a job, lives in Minot PM me if you want his number or a pic of his work


----------



## AdamFisk

What'd he do, run right underneath your tree after the first shot? 

Nice deer, congrats....I am not sure if the process to preserve velvet has changed/improved much in the last 10+ years, but I've seen some old deer that were mounted with velvet and they look like absolute crap now. It fades and changes color quite a bit over time. Another thing, a good taxi would do a decent job at stripping that off and staining up the antlers so they're not white. Just something to think about. If you want velvet, by all means do it.


----------



## Dave R

Thanks guys. Looks like the velvet thing is out the window. Too expensive and it doesn't seem that it's perfected yet. The wife and I are fine not doing it. Now I know to preserve it better next time. We've talked to a few different taxidermists and are going to visit some to see their work this week. I pulled 77lbs of meat off him so he did well.

He did in fact run directly under my stand and sit there long enough for me to reknock another arrow. Then he started to walk into the thick trees behind me so i turned in the stand and he gave me a good shot from above as he was just 8-10' away from the tree. He was down in about 50 yards. 10 minutes is all it took. I had to climb out of the stand becaus eI would have fell out from anxiety. It was starting to get dark so i decided to check for a start of blood so I knew where to begin. I looked up and saw another big patch and got to it. Planned to back out then for about 30 minutes but I looked up and there he was just 40 more yards from me.

I got lucky in more ways than one and am thankful for it.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## faceless07

I would say rod schell taxidery as well. Have seen many of his mounts go through his shop does a heck of a job, also have heard others satisfied with his work. And hes priced good, cheaper than most and does just as good if not better. Also does a really good job on birds too just an fyi, have a couple geese and a fish at his shop right now.


----------



## duckp

Very nice,congrats!


----------



## Bogtrotter

Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## loganndhunter

Awesome buck man! :beer:


----------



## Dave R

Thanks all. Went with my Father-In-Law's word and experience and went with a family friend for the mount. He did a good job on some neighbors mounts so we'll see how it turns out.

Headed out to try and fill a consecutive season tag tonight.

Good luck to all!


----------



## coyote sniper

WOW what a awsome buck!!!! congrads!!!! Did you ever get around to having him scored???


----------



## Dave R

Thanks.

Someone said it'd be around 135 or so. I don't know how all that measuring and scoring goes. The Taxidermist said he can score it for free or have it officially done for a price and put in the book if it fits. Whatever. I'll take the free score and see what it does. He's going on my wall either way.

Thanks
Dreed


----------



## coyote sniper

I would have guessed him at a little more than that but pics can be decieving. I don't blame ya I have seen lots of deer that were lots smaller in the taxidermist shop!! I know If I shot one like that I would be one VERY happy hunter!!!!  You are going to have a tough time topping that one!


----------



## Csquared

NICE DEER! I have no experience with velvet, but I also would have guessed more than 135.

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## faceless07

I just came across this again. Did you ever end up getting it scored? What did it go?


----------



## Dave R

135 and 3/8's is what he came up as. I can only imagine what you guys with big 150's and up have to do to make room on your walls. He is big enough for me.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## duckp

Congrats again!That's a great deer in the 'real' world-or any world for that matter.


----------



## coyote sniper

awsome deer congrads!!


----------



## Dave R

Thanks guys. Hopefully this year we'll se more in pics since it was a soft winter.

Good luck to all out there.

Dave


----------



## Csquared

Hope you're not spoiled, Dave...first buck and all :wink:

Be patient as you realize you don't get good bow shots at Popers every year. I made a vow to myself about 11 years ago to try not to take anything under 150 inches, and I've only killed 4 bucks since...and only one was actually over 150! 

But I firmly believe the better hunter is the one who consistently puts mature does in the freezer anyway! 

Congrats!


----------



## Dave R

I have 3 more big boys in there and about 8 or 9 does last year. We'll see what's in there this year. I left it alone over the winter but need to go replace the stand. Hopefully I can close on something again. I just want a deer and a turkey there again. This time I'll take the bird with my bow too.

Dave


----------

